# Hey, you dropped your wallet.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I noticed that someone was walking and the purse on their coat has fallen to the floor.

How can I notify them of this?

"Putosi lompakko lattialle"

"Putosi jotain lattiale" (when I am not sure which thing the thing is.)


----------



## Hakro

"Lattialle" is not necessary:
_- Lompakkosi putosi.
- Sinulta putosi lompakko.
- Sinulta putosi jotakin._


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

If a person left his wallet on in front of a cashier, instead of having it dropped, how can I say?

"Sinulta jääsi lompakko!" (?)


----------



## Hakro

- Sinulta jäi lompakko!
- Lompakkosi jäi!


----------

